# Engine shaking and whistling noise under the hood after PCV replacement.



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Leopold99 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I changed my PCV valve on my 2016 Chevy Cruze Limited 1.4T. Followed the instructions, put everything back together and tightened screws to the correct torque specification, but my car now shakes and has a whistling noise a few second after it's turned on.
> 
> ...


OEM cover? if it is, I would try reseating it


----------



## Leopold99 (Nov 6, 2020)

Shroomie said:


> OEM cover? if it is, I would try reseating it


Thank you for the quick response. I ordered this:

DORMAN 264968, from RockAuto.


Could you please elaborate on this reseating business? Like take off the PCV Valve and put it back again?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Send it back and get an OEM. Sounds like it’s compromised from the start.


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Leopold99 said:


> Thank you for the quick response. I ordered this:
> 
> DORMAN 264968, from RockAuto.
> 
> ...


yes, that is what I mean. I recommend buying the OEM valve cover as aftermarket covers have shown to be inadequate for this part.


----------



## Leopold99 (Nov 6, 2020)

Shroomie said:


> yes, that is what I mean. I recommend buying the OEM valve cover as aftermarket covers have shown to be inadequate for this part.


I see. Thank you for the response. Should I buy it local or online? How much is it (approx.)?


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Leopold99 said:


> I see. Thank you for the response. Should I buy it local or online? How much is it (approx.)?


between $50-$60 last time I bought one. doesn't matter where you get it. I got mine from Amazon


----------



## Leopold99 (Nov 6, 2020)

Shroomie said:


> between $50-$60 last time I bought one. doesn't matter where you get it. I got mine from Amazon


I see. I just checked a few sites and they're all Dorman and it says OE next to it. Which one is OE because the one I have now is Dorman?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

AC Delco/GM will be listed as the OEM cover.

It looks like they've redesigned the thing again. PN 25203036 appears to be the latest one , but 25198877 is the latest part number that appears to list the Cruze instead of the 2021 Encore only.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Leopold99 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I changed my PCV valve on my 2016 Chevy Cruze Limited 1.4T. Followed the instructions, put everything back together and tightened screws to the correct torque specification, but my car now shakes and has a whistling noise a few second after it's turned on.
> 
> ...


The 1.4 Cruze does not have a PCV valve that is replaceable as an individual part. When you say you have changed the PCV valve, do you mean you put on a different intake manifold or the hose that connects to the turbo? If you meant the valve cover, that is the PCV valve vacuum regulator and is usually a symptom of a bad intake manifold. Pull the dip stick and see if the whistling stops. It is probably a bad crank seal.

A boost leak test and/or smoke test will help diagnose this.


----------



## Leopold99 (Nov 6, 2020)

Blasirl said:


> The 1.4 Cruze does not have a PCV valve that is replaceable as an individual part. When you say you have changed the PCV valve, do you mean you put on a different intake manifold or the hose that connects to the turbo? If you meant the valve cover, that is the PCV valve vacuum regulator and is usually a symptom of a bad intake manifold. Pull the dip stick and see if the whistling stops. It is probably a bad crank seal.
> 
> A boost leak test and/or smoke test will help diagnose this.


Hi there,


Thanks for the response. I changed the valve cover and prior to that, I checked the intake manifold (by removing the corrugated hose elbow on top of it) to see if the orange nipple is there. It surprisingly was. I had a CEL before that which I fixed (for a month or so) by changing the gasket on the original valve cover. The CEL remained and the car had no other issues. Last night when I put the new (Dorman) cover, the car now shakes and whistles after a few seconds when turned on. The engine literally shakes and I hear a whistling noise. I tried putting my hand on the diaphragm and I did not notice any vacuum or sucking. Pulling the dipstick lowers the shaking slightly.

The car is still in the garage. I haven't seen any oil leak, but I haven't driven it either except for turning it on while parked.

I was quoted for $75+ for an OEM valve cover from a local dealer. I will get a new one tomorrow, and God willing, at least make the car drivable again.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Leopold99 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response. I changed the valve cover and prior to that, I checked the intake manifold (by removing the corrugated hose elbow on top of it) to see if the orange nipple is there. It surprisingly was. I had a CEL before that which I fixed (for a month or so) by changing the gasket on the original valve cover. The CEL remained and the car had no other issues. Last night when I put the new (Dorman) cover, the car now shakes and whistles after a few seconds when turned on. The engine literally shakes and I hear a whistling noise. I tried putting my hand on the diaphragm and I did not notice any vacuum or sucking. Pulling the dipstick lowers the shaking slightly.
> ...


Buy the fix kit and be done with this issue. www.cruzekits.com


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

$75 is a decent price


----------



## WiscoBoy32 (Feb 4, 2019)

There are 2 PCV Valves on the 1.4T. The orange nipple is 1 and since it's still there sounds like you do not need to replace the intake manifold. Only time I would is if your valve cover starts spitting oil out of the gasket somewhere or if oil if spitting out of the oil cap itself while its on. The circle on top of your valve cover is the 2nd PCV valve and tends to go out quite easily (I've replaced 4 myself and im at 180k miles). If you hear whistling coming from that valve it is bad and needs to be replaced, you should be able to put your thumb on it and feel a little pressure if its working proberly. If your valve covers keep going out on you then its probably the intake manifold itself (which I just replaced myself in 3 hours) and that will fix the problem. If you do replace the intake make sure its the Dorman because they fixed the original design flaw with the orange nipple. Hope this helps but sounds like you are on the right path.

P.S. dont change too many valve covers yourself or you will strip out the aluminum head and have to rethread it yourself which is not fun keeping the shaving out of the engine.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

WiscoBoy32 said:


> There are 2 PCV Valves on the 1.4T. The orange nipple is 1 and since it's still there sounds like you do not need to replace the intake manifold. Only time I would is if your valve cover starts spitting oil out of the gasket somewhere or if oil if spitting out of the oil cap itself while its on. The circle on top of your valve cover is the 2nd PCV valve and tends to go out quite easily (I've replaced 4 myself and im at 180k miles). If you hear whistling coming from that valve it is bad and needs to be replaced, you should be able to put your thumb on it and feel a little pressure if its working proberly. If your valve covers keep going out on you then its probably the intake manifold itself (which I just replaced myself in 3 hours) and that will fix the problem. If you do replace the intake make sure its the Dorman because they fixed the original design flaw with the orange nipple. Hope this helps but sounds like you are on the right path.
> 
> P.S. dont change too many valve covers yourself or you will strip out the aluminum head and have to rethread it yourself which is not fun keeping the shaving out of the engine.


If you have to keep changing valve covers, the orange check valve isn't sealing/doing its job anymore. They can be there and still not seal.


----------



## Leopold99 (Nov 6, 2020)

WiscoBoy32 said:


> There are 2 PCV Valves on the 1.4T. The orange nipple is 1 and since it's still there sounds like you do not need to replace the intake manifold. Only time I would is if your valve cover starts spitting oil out of the gasket somewhere or if oil if spitting out of the oil cap itself while its on. The circle on top of your valve cover is the 2nd PCV valve and tends to go out quite easily (I've replaced 4 myself and im at 180k miles). If you hear whistling coming from that valve it is bad and needs to be replaced, you should be able to put your thumb on it and feel a little pressure if its working proberly. If your valve covers keep going out on you then its probably the intake manifold itself (which I just replaced myself in 3 hours) and that will fix the problem. If you do replace the intake make sure its the Dorman because they fixed the original design flaw with the orange nipple. Hope this helps but sounds like you are on the right path.
> 
> P.S. dont change too many valve covers yourself or you will strip out the aluminum head and have to rethread it yourself which is not fun keeping the shaving out of the engine.


_sigh_....
The two leftmost bolts on the cam side stripped out. And my twice attempt of helicoil failed. I am now resentful, hahaha. I am not sure what to do now..


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Leopold99 said:


> _sigh_....
> The two leftmost bolts on the cam side stripped out. And my twice attempt of helicoil failed. I am now resentful, hahaha. I am not sure what to do now..


Drill out, tap it with new threads, and put in a bigger bolt.


----------



## Leopold99 (Nov 6, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> Drill out, tap it with new threads, and put in a bigger bolt.


Thanks for the response dear. How do I go about bigger bolts? Plus the shaking and whistling returned after the stripped bolts... so is it related to the bolts or is something else going bad too?


----------



## WiscoBoy32 (Feb 4, 2019)

Leopold99 said:


> _sigh_....
> The two leftmost bolts on the cam side stripped out. And my twice attempt of helicoil failed. I am now resentful, hahaha. I am not sure what to do now..


Yeah you will have to drill out the next size bigger and find threads that work for original size. The valve cover comes with bolts built into it so 1 size only on the bolt. I would suggest what I did, pay the $400 to have a shop fight it and get rid of the headache. If you keep trying yourself you might be buying a new cylinder head soon.


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

why did the helicoils fail? take us through what you do


----------



## Leopold99 (Nov 6, 2020)

WiscoBoy32 said:


> Yeah you will have to drill out the next size bigger and find threads that work for original size. The valve cover comes with bolts built into it so 1 size only on the bolt. I would suggest what I did, pay the $400 to have a shop fight it and get rid of the headache. If you keep trying yourself you might be buying a new cylinder head soon.


Hi there, thanks for the response. Yes I did end up paying ~$230 for the threads to be repaired plus a new gasket. But after driving the car for a day, I had burning oil smell and oil leak. I took it back which they charged me again for diagnostic and are quoting me ~$600 for crankcase seal, ~$1500 for water pump and thermostat housing replacement, and ~$1500 for a supposedly failed catalytic converter because of the P0420 code (which I am more inclined to believe is due to the oil leak). Not sure why I am having this leak now as it didn't had this leak before (with the exception of the valve cover leak which was completely fixed).


----------



## Leopold99 (Nov 6, 2020)

Shroomie said:


> why did the helicoils fail? take us through what you do


_sigh_. Please don't punch me when I say this, but I may have (lol) used a drill to tap in new threads because I didn't had a tap wrench.


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Leopold99 said:


> _sigh_. Please don't punch me when I say this, but I may have (lol) used a drill to tap in new threads because I didn't had a tap wrench.


nahhh. I've helicoiled half the threads on that head lol. I only use a drill. I have no idea where they are getting these prices? 1500 for a cat... it's 3 bolts, 2 nuts, and a clamp / less than 1 hour labor. 600 - crank seal itself cost 15? and 1 bolt. 1 hr labor at the most. 1500 water pump and thermostat. parts $185ish. 6 new bolts. labor give em 2 hrs, but doubt it. are you sure 1500 for the water pump and thermostat?? robbery

I would seriously be questioning these prices and ask for an itemized breakdown of where they get these numbers. if you live close to Tennessee I would do these for ya


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

have you checked out your pcv system?

if boost pressure is getting by this in the intake manifold, it's what caused your cover to leak and everything else. check my attachments.


----------

